# Rainbow Bridge



## ridersaddleup (Feb 23, 2010)

A friend sent this to me and it's a nice way to think about what happens when you lose an animal;

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here on earth, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, then the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. The bright eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly they break away from the group, flying over the green grass, legs carrying them faster and faster, YOU have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands once again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together.........​


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's beautiful. I strongly believe it to, maybe not actually on the other side of the rainbow but somewhere where all once living creatures go back happy and healthy, the way God had initially created them.

Every time one passes from this living earth, to me it's peaceful to know they are once again happy and healthy and living the way they did when God created them in the first place.

Thanks for sharing this, I hope a lot of readers get a chance to see it.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

i found that poem right after we put my cat to sleep a few years ago....it brings tears to my eyes every time i read it. its very beautiful


----------



## CarlyCole (Apr 19, 2010)

My mom gave me a copy of this when I was little when we had to put down one of our horses. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for that made me a lil happier thinking of it that way as we put down mums lil arab mare this morning while i was at school:'(


----------



## depnewshound (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful. I've lost so many good friends over the years that I'm expecting a stampede of everything from horses to mice when I'm spotted in the distance. We're going to be a small caravan when we all cross


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Did I just lose a tear? haha, I haven't even lost an animal yet! Very beautiful.


----------

